# Deca, Teston, and Equipoise



## cagedthought (Oct 12, 2003)

what do you think of stacking these 3 together? im currently stacking deca and teston and i wanted to stack equipoise, however i wanted to know the advantage of taking this ? and if its worth it?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

Deca and EQ together is kind of weird, but there is no reason to be afraid of the stack that I know of. I would rather pick and oral I think, and go with teston (sustanon) and something else. Sust should be shot EOD by the way.

Someone on AR did blood work daily for a week to prove this.


----------



## cagedthought (Oct 12, 2003)

*should i do it ?*

would i see more gains in terms of muscle mass with this or without this? and is EQ rated better than deca?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

Deca is almost always considered better, some people like EQ some dont like it that much. Main thing with EQ is run it for at least 10 weeks, its mostly attributed with making people hungry and giving good vascularity, and red blood cell count.

I think though take two of those one of them being test, and throw an oral in for the first 4-6 weeks to get things going.


----------



## cagedthought (Oct 12, 2003)

*so.....*

should i pass on the EQ?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats a personal choice, actually I have tried neither one. Some like the EQ some dont, deca is detectable for long periods and yada yada so actually I avoid it "just incase." I wouldn't mind seeing what EQ could do, and the detectability time is much lower.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 12, 2003)

EQ is also detectable for long periods of time. There is no reason to stack Deca with EQ man, they are way too similar of a drug to need to take both, just pick one to run and you will be fine. I personally like EQ better than Deca. Waste of drug to take both IMO


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

Deca is detectable on the average of 18 months, EQ for 4-5 months, a huge difference. The more bodyfat one carries the longer it will be detectable.


----------



## cagedthought (Oct 12, 2003)

*how aBOUT enantat*

THE STACKER IS CALLED ENANTAT WHAT IS THIS AND SHOULD I STACK IT ":?


----------



## cagedthought (Oct 12, 2003)

*deca,enantat, teston*

i was told to take 1 cc of deca and 2 cc of teston once a week for 5 weeks. 

then continue to take 1 cc of deca and then take 2 cc of enantat for 5 weeks for a total of 10 week cycle 

what are your thoughts on this ? and should i add the enantat into my weekly rountine. 

right now i have deca and teston and i take 1 cc of both once a week. is it worth it to take enantat  ? what gains should i see ?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

Testosterone enanthate is a 10.5 day half life test, shoot it twice a week. I would choose it over sustanon for price and injection time.

If your already taking sust though there is no reason to take enanthate also, especially since that would put you 750mg a week which is something I haven't even approached yet.


----------



## cagedthought (Oct 12, 2003)

*cool*

so for myself being new to the game of roids. i should just stay contempt to deca and teston right? and maybe in the future consider taking enantat? 

what does enantat do anyway? and is it any good? 

so its really not worth it to mix enantat into my schedule?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

You are already doing TESTOSTERONE, this is what sustanon/testanon is, test + test is not going to do anything magical except be more test. Enanthate is test, cypionate is test, propionate is test, they just have different esters which means they have a different half life. Sustanon should be injected every other day, yet another reason it is a waste besides the fact it costs so damn much compared to regular old test. If I were doing EOD I'd go prop anyway.

I would stick with what your doing now, and not make changes mid-cycle.

I've done more enanthate than anything else as far as test goes, its very common.


----------



## cagedthought (Oct 13, 2003)

*thanks so much however....*

im currently on deca and teston as you already know and currently i inject 1cc of deca and 1cc of teston a week. this is going to be my second week (2nd injection) when should i start seeing results? ive gained 4lbs already however i dont know where it went? also i can tell my bi's got a little bit bigger. but im not noticing growth like i thought i would with roids? is this a long term thing ? like within 3 weeks ill notice big gains? or is this something that i should notice right away?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 13, 2003)

Dude it takes time, 2 weeks on injectables wont happen without using something fast acting injected daily or EOD.

Sust should start to show results well in 3-4 weeks, provided you eat. Sticking an ounce of oil in your butt wont do the magic on its own.


----------



## cagedthought (Oct 13, 2003)

*so.l....*

should this be the plan....

1 cc of deca and 1cc of teston monday.

1 cc of teston on wednesday for 5 weeks

then 

1 cc of deca and 1 cc of Enanthate monday 

1 cc of Enanthate on wednesday for the remainding 5 weeks? 

by doing 2 injections a week should i see more a difference in weight gain? or should i just disregard it all?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 13, 2003)

Why monday and wednesday? That doesn't make much sense unless you did EOD the whole way through. Try monday and thursday instead.


----------



## cagedthought (Oct 13, 2003)

*ok ok thursday*

but does this sound good with alternating enatat into my cycle at mid point (5 weeks ) ?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 13, 2003)

2 injections is for purposes of blood levels. Now if your testosterone is 60% what it was earlier in the week, and your estrogen is up, thats not a good thing - so the more frequent the better. Enan has a 10.5 day half life so every 5th day or so would be pretty nifty, twice a week is good for gains and for lack of sides.


----------



## Just a guy (Oct 13, 2003)

enatat??  why do u keep saying that...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> EQ is also detectable for long periods of time. There is no reason to stack Deca with EQ man, they are way too similar of a drug to need to take both, just pick one to run and you will be fine. I personally like EQ better than Deca. Waste of drug to take both IMO



ditto.  I've run them both together for kicks and grins, and saw no better results than I did when using deca OR eq.  Actually, I'm an EQ fan though.

On another note, why weren't these questions sorted out BEFORE you started jabbing yourself.  Not trying to be a dick (for once), but now is not the time to figure out your cycle.  This is why people run out midway through and really screw themselves.  Okay, enough lecturing.  Now go eat, jab, and grow. lol


----------

